# Acronis True Image Virtual Edition: Backup, Disaster Recovery und Migration für virtu



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

*Acronis True Image Virtual Edition: Backup, Disaster Recovery und Migration für virtuelle Maschinen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Acronis präsentiert mit True Image Virtual Edition einen Ableger seiner True Image Echo Unternehmenslösungen. Die Software erlaubt die Sicherung und Wiederherstellung von virtuellen Maschinen auf einem physikalischen Server und die Migration von VMs zwischen physikalischen und virtuellen Umgebungen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

